# 125 gallon lighting



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a 72" 125 gallon tank that I would like to have dual bulbs for daylights and a single for lunar lighting. The canopy I have only allows for 36" on either side since it has a partition in the center of it. Does anyone know of a way to do this without spending a thousand dollars on lighting? This is not a reef tank. Just want dual bulbs for day and single for lunar lighting. I have tried Home Depot and everything but I cannot seem to find the perfect fixture.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Are you going to plant it (if its FW) or no? 

If not, you could just buy a ballast that will run 2 36" fluorescent bulbs and mount end caps and the bulbs inside the canopy. It wouldn't be too expensive. Thats for the daylight part. I don't know about lunar lights.


----------

